# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  kanga vs dingo

## harmful81

Im in the process of digging a trench to connect up my shed to the outside world  :Wink 1: 
I have dug the first 15 or so meteres (painstakingly) due to the very limited access bounded by a fence and a retaining wall. Now ive got to the stage that a small treancher could access. The difficult choice now is a kanga or a dingo? Both are relatively easy to come by form two closeby hire shops, and they are both simarly priced. Which one is more suited with the trencher attached?
The general condition of the ground, gently sloped, soft clay (well it is now its wet) with the occasional rock.
any information would be helpful.

----------


## Vernonv

Welcome Harmful81,
I've used a Dingo trencher on heavy clay and rocky soil (not the Perth version though :Confused: ) and it worked very well. Easily did close to 100m of deep trenching over the course of a day. The only issue I have found was doing deep trenching in a confined area can be a bit of a pain - long open runs are dead easy. 
I've never used a Kanga, so can't compare.

----------


## dazzler

It comes down to the flow of the auxillary hydraulic motor on each machine.  So its impossible to say which is better without knowing the models. 
Having said that, I know that some of the kanga's flow more than my skid steer so as long as the trencher has been selected to suit then it will be fine. 
If you can get a tracked machine (boxer is one brand) then it wont damage your grass if that is of concern. 
good luck.

----------


## harmful81

Thanks for the informations guys, 
Ive booked a kanga with the trenching attachment for this weekend. Ive based the choice on the kanga having th tracks, which may prove to be handy on the clay soil. We will see how it goes.

----------


## dazzler

> Thanks for the informations guys, 
> Ive booked a kanga with the trenching attachment for this weekend. Ive based the choice on the kanga having th tracks, which may prove to be handy on the clay soil. We will see how it goes.

  And pics  :2thumbsup:

----------


## harmful81

Im pleased to say that the hiring of the trencher proved to be quite successful. It had no problems digging through the clay, even the occasional rock was dug up and spat out of the side. I thought the location of the trench would be a hinderance, as well as the notoriously difficult material to chew through, but was pleasently surprised to be finished after three hours. There is still some work to do at the extremes of the trench, and where it joins the existing trench as mentioned earlier in this post, but nothing in comparison to digging the whole lot!!

----------


## dazzler

Onya for getting back to us with the results  :2thumbsup:

----------


## AKA BB

Glad to hear all went smooth
I own 3 three dingos and 1 Kanga and a 1 Toro.
Of all machines the Toro is better of machines as they have 4 pumps not splitting the flow.
Actually Toro own the rights to Dingo and their top range diesel model  vs Dingo is cheaper.

----------


## harmful81

AKA BB, now that you mention it, there was one slightly frustrating thing with the Kanga, and that is the inability to move while operating the trencher. I can see the purpose of this, to get all the oil to the trencher. However you work out a rythem to stop the attachement, crawl backwards and start it up again.

----------


## AKA BB

Different models have different options I own all diesel models the largest possible apart from the Kanga 2nd largest model.
I have a number of attachments including trenchers and found that Toro with it's 4 x pumps has plenty of flow and does not split the flow between driving and operating attachments.
Dingo claims to pump hmmm 47lt min but to do this the machine has to stopped dead with all flow running directly to one area,example concrete mixing bucket.
Problem is when you go to move it's cuts the flow in less then 1/2 to the attachement and stalls
I constructed some concrete mixing buckets to use on such machines to find that I was being bullshitted. You would expect a flow rate of 47 to be split close to equal but turns out in travel there is lucky to be 10lts flowing to the attachement. 
After a good 8 years or so with Dingo and a little with Kanga I'm not selling all machines to purchase Toros big Diesel model.

----------

